# Can you bill 83721 billed with 80061?



## cmcguire@acmdocs.com (Jun 18, 2014)

Our EHR is set up when the physician order the 80061 it automatic bills for 80061 and 83721-59. My understanding is that the 83721 is only ran when the trigylceride level is too high ( greater than or equal to 400 mg/dl). So I feel we can not bill the 83721 even with modifier 59 unless the trigylceride level is over 400mg then it can be ran. Just wanting to see if anyone can help me out with this. Thanks!


----------

